# Wide range of PULLMAN tampers in stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our stock availability of PULLMAN TAMPERS both the popular Barista and Nexus range.

As a promotional starter we are giving forum members a discount of £10 on these tampers.

If anyone interested PM for a code to use at checkout

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Coffee%20Tampers%20and%20Matts/pullman%20tamper


----------

